
DCP Networks, the pirate bay becomes its own ISP - jacquesm
http://dcpnetworks.com/
======
aw3c2
Most probably a false information.

Ok, the domain is registered to Fredrik "TiAMO" Neij (
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fredrik_Neij> ). But it was already registered
04-dec-2007.

The website seems not to have changed a lot since 2008:
<http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://dcpnetworks.com/>

I guess someone discovered whois and jumped to false conclusions. Also what
stse said.

------
stse
They have been their own ISP for a long time, they even had their own data
center before the raid in 2006.

~~~
jacquesm
It looks like a very thin front, the 'about' and 'contact' pages are empty.
There are prices listed but no way to 'sign up'.

